

The unexpected reality of deployment - _toch
http://blog.8thcolor.com/?p=999

======
lmm
This is exactly why the cloud is going to win. There's a whole class of
unpredictable problems that occur every time you try and deploy an application
in a different environment. So make it run in the same environment all the
time.

~~~
_toch
I agree with you. We expect that some will be interested in a SaaS version.

But for the moment, most want a classic installation on their infrastructure
because the tool works on their codebase. They are afraid of letting their IP
in the wild.

Beyond that, even if we have only one production environment, it's still
different from the development one and it's important to deploy asap. Don't
you think?

~~~
lmm
In my experience if production environments are different from development
ones then you haven't automated enough. Modern machines are so powerful
there's no reason not to be running the full stack on every dev desktop, built
from the same process that builds your live servers. You might not catch
performance issues before going into production, but outright failures should
be vanishingly rare. Deploying frequently is valuable but more of a side
effect of having a good build process; the real value comes from it being
automatic and reliable.

~~~
_toch
we agree, it was I meant with "deploy asap", i.e. running in a same
environment than the production one.

